
New Attack Recovers RSA Encryption Keys from EM Waves Within Seconds - tdupree
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-attack-recovers-rsa-encryption-keys-from-em-waves-within-seconds/
======
Moodles
This HN thread links to the original paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817966)

------
21
Why can't the silicon be encased in metal? Thermal reasons? Problems passing
the wires through?

------
gordo4
reminds me of this:

RSA Key Extraction via Low-Bandwidth Acoustic Cryptanalysis

[https://m.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/](https://m.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/)

